# Who is the king of the Cichlids?



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering what peoples opinions were with regards to giving the title of Ã‚Â°King of all cichlidsÃ‚Â°, to any breed of cichlid that you can think of?

For me it has to be the Dovii, Wolf cichlid, from what I have heard it could dominate the food chain over any other....So what do you think?


----------



## mattfromcraig (Jan 26, 2010)

Number one would have to go to Dovii then Umbee thats about the same on everyones list but at three there are some differences on everyones list. Some will say red devil some Jag some say Black nasty. Depends on what you have kept and with what. I am sure this will stir up the pot. lol


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Emperor Cichlid or peacock cichlid. Both are cichlid eaters and make umbee or dovii look silly.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree with TFG, the emporer cichlid from Lake Tang.


----------



## FIN01 (Jan 19, 2010)

If we are going to keep it in the Americas, I think dovii, umbee, then toss up between black nasty, jag or a number of amphilophus, then oscars... just kidding about the oscars.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 25, 2004)

All hail the Umbee! :lol:


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I think TFG is the king of cichlids :dancing:


----------



## reefed_out (Jan 15, 2010)

black nasty??


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Pseudotropheus sp. 'kingsizei'

Can't argue this.. =D>


----------



## Drewster42205 (Feb 5, 2010)

My vote goes to my jaguar  He wants to bite and kill everything even my cat and strange people that go near his tank


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm currently keeping a breeding pair of jags ina community setting. They are no threat, and the male is wild caught... Hiearchy in my big tank goes something like this.

Amphilophus hogaboomorum (followed only by a 2' giant goramy who is obvious king)

The hogaboomorum runs the pack of midas (6)

Then I'd say it's the synsplilum, then the bifas then everyone else.. Although, not many mess with the 14" male oscar... Him and the giant goramy go at it occasionally. The giant goramy always gets his way... The hogaboomorum ignors the oscars, they're a waste of his time.

Interestingly enough the hogaboomorum has been trapped ina 30 long being trated for pop eye the past couple of weeks. He's 99% and will be going back into general population today.

In his absence one of the male midas has taken over leadership.... it aught to be an interesting day...

The hogaboomorum:










The midas that has taken his place:


----------



## mattfromcraig (Jan 26, 2010)

Black Nasty= Nandopsis haitensis, a beautiful dark fish with light spots on them. if you have never seen one go to tangled up in cichlids or aquamojo has a few pics of one, they are a gorgeous fish that I have always wanted but they are hard to find.


----------



## LGSKnicks88 (Mar 14, 2010)

N. beani or black nasty or midas


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

I have to say Black Nasty and Dovii. If I had a bigger tank I would get a dovii for sure.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Obviously the emperor cichlid... Its called the freakin "Emperor Cichlid"!!!


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

I would say a full grown Dovi but up to 12" inches I would say there are at least 5 kings at once (Devils, Jags, Odos, Peacock Bass and you can pick the others).

Also the true kings of pet tanks: Arowanas and WOLFISH hands down

just my two cents


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

TheFishGuy said:


> Emperor Cichlid or peacock cichlid. Both are cichlid eaters and make umbee or dovii look silly.


I'd say the emperor cichlid for size, but it isn't as aggressive as a dovii. Also pbass are large cichlid eaters.


----------

